# Doughty House, SW London - May 2017



## Brewtal (May 7, 2017)

So much for no exploring with a snapped rib!

I decided recently it was time to get the finger out and visit here. Just over 4 years ago I used to manage a shop on the same street, and every Friday I would have a pint in a nearby pub after work with one of the older guys I worked with and I have always wondered what it looked like inside. I knew it was empty. When AndyK posted his amazing pics on his website about a year ago it has been high on my agenda, but even after visiting I am still asking myself why I didn't go sooner!


Some history:

"Doughty House is a large house on Richmond Hill in Richmond, London, England, built in the 18th century, with later additions. It has fine views down over the Thames, and both the house and gallery are Grade II listed buildings.

The house was named after Elizabeth Doughty, who lived there from about 1786, and built St Elizabeth of Portugal Church in The Vineyard, Richmond. It was the residence of the Cook baronets from when it was bought in 1849 by the first baronet until after World War II. A 125-foot-long gallery (38 m) was added in 1885 for the very important family art collection. The house was damaged by bombing in the Second World War and the 4th baronet moved to Jersey with 30 paintings from the collection."



I set off at silly o'clock in the morning wishing I didn't have those couple of pints after work the day before. A solo explore at that time in the morning having done myself in just weeks ago, and when you are that tired... pretty silly idea, and that is all I could think about on the way there. Having looked at a recent report over at OS and finding out that the redevelopment work had finally kicked off I knew as soon as I had a chance I'd be there like a rat up a drain pipe, injury or not. Getting on site was easy, but the moment my feet hit the ground was a different story. Ouch, miscalculated landing! And to top it all off I landed in a bramble bush. And then had to scramble over a pile of noisy shite when I'd untangled myself. Really not my finest moment. The stealthy approach attempt crumbled away quickly so I just legged it towards the building as quick as I could and got inside hoping to be unseen. I know this area well, and it wakes up early on a Sunday to jog and ride bikes etc. so I knew this had to be a quick one. I just wanted to see the stairs and the hand crafted wrought iron gates with my own eyes after wondering about this place for so long. Most of the rooms are stripped back to the bare bricks, new flooring going in, roof work is nearing completion - it becoming a building site now. A place this beautiful deserves to be saved. I am over the moon to have seen it for myself. Well worth all the worry and pain.

Enjoy! 

Externals:












The gallery:






























The inside of the main house was well into the process of being gutted. Rooms of no interest. Sadly a few of the local scum have found their way in and tagged the place up whilst having a piss up so I didn't bother taking any pics with their stupid signatures in, but I got 3 before the main spectacle...












And now those bloody lovely wrought iron gates and gorgeous stairs!






















As time ticked on I decided it was nearly time to leave. I discovered a big cellar out the front which is actually under the main road but I had lots of people going about above me so decided enough was enough and left. Getting out was much easier because I was buzzing my tits off with the adrenaline so couldn't have given any less of a fuck. I probably woke everyone up with my ungraceful flee!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gromr (May 7, 2017)

Really really nice work here Brewtal. Glad you managed even with the broken ribs, that is determination! Those iron gates are just fantastic, make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Brewtal (May 7, 2017)

Gromr123 said:


> Really really nice work here Brewtal. Glad you managed even with the broken ribs, that is determination! Those iron gates are just fantastic, make it all worthwhile.



Cheers dude. Hope you manage to catch it in time when you get back. Looking forward to your Euro porn you are going to share with us all!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2017)

That's a nice building, even better once the renovation is complete. I'm grateful to you for doing a close-up of the iron gates, I was able to examine it closely and to see how they were made. It's the spiral bits that fascinated me.


----------



## Brewtal (May 7, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice building, even better once the renovation is complete. I'm grateful to you for doing a close-up of the iron gates, I was able to examine it closely and to see how they were made. It's the spiral bits that fascinated me.



Quality craftsmanship right there isn't it? Very skilled hands made them. Do you have a background in metalwork?


----------



## jsp77 (May 7, 2017)

Cracking report, enjoyed it


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Quality craftsmanship right there isn't it? Very skilled hands made them. Do you have a background in metalwork?



No, not me but one of my classmates became a Engineer/Welder and I watched him build a pair of driveway gates using the similar design.


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

Erm wow. Those twisted pillars. All that ironwork. Those marble fireplaces. What a fantastic place and fab report.


----------



## Potter (May 8, 2017)

This really is lovely. Great work.


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2017)

All about the stairs for this place mate, excellent job as always!


----------



## krela (May 8, 2017)

What a beauty! Thanks.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 8, 2017)

Some lovely architecture in there, captured nicely!


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2017)

The barley twist pillers were my Favorite of an outstanding set, Loved it, Thanks Brewtal


----------



## BoneDust (May 8, 2017)

I'm in love with the columns and flooring in picture 11!! And those wrought iron gates are gorgeous. Amazing pictures.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2017)

That's a great set of pics there break.glad you got to see it.was one I always fancied.I loved the corridor.prob not get the chance now


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 16, 2017)

Wonderful pics Brewtal

Them twisty stone pillars and ironwork just scream out to be stroked


----------

